# Thoughts for Jim Baen



## chrispenycate (Jun 19, 2006)

Ther might not be many here who read Baen books, but they have been a major supplier of the F&SF market, for some years. They are _the_ company trying to get E-books E-conomical, the E-zine (Universe) for short stories again. They might be agressive, gun toting americans, but they're trying to push our literature.
Well, now Jim Baen is in hspital, after a stroke, and has apparently not woken since the fourteenth (of June)

I'm thinking of him; perhaps some others would.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 19, 2006)

That is a jolt! I've heard both good and bad things about Baen's business practices, but yes, they've revived a lot of things that hadn't seen print in far too long, and consequently found lots of new readers who would never have known about them otherwise. I don't know yet what to think ... I'm still in shock. I certainly hope he improves. My best to both Baen and his family...


----------



## Snowdog (Jun 19, 2006)

This is bad news. I have a lot of respect for Baen and the innovations they've introduced since the birth of the internet, particularly the Baen Free Library experiment. I wish him well.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you for the news, Chris.  I will think positive thoughts for him.


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 20, 2006)

I've seen his site and free library. We'll think good thoughts.


----------



## chrispenycate (Jun 20, 2006)

I managed to get onto Baen's bar (my computer succeeds about one time out of five, and I really don't think they'd mind that I'm copying this across:
Dear Friends of Jim Baen and Baen Books,

At this time we regret we are unable to give you positive news regarding Jim's condition.

As many of you know, last Monday Jim suffered a stroke. The doctors describe it as a massive bilateral stroke in the thalamus. Jim has not regained consciousness and his condition has become severe. He is resting comfortably now, and appears to be in no pain; however the doctors' prognosis is grave.

We know that very many people care for Jim and have been hoping and praying for a positive outcome, but we wanted to share this information with you, as so many have asked and expressed great concern.

Jessica Baen & Toni Weisskopf

It's not merely that I have a check signed by him, which says "Somebody likes your writing enough to pay money for it" Really. He's been pushing speculative fiction for many years, and finding new and imaginitive ways of doing so (for a presumably flexible and imaginitive audience) So what if we disagree about precision and succinctness in writing; there have been a lot of good writers in his stable, a lot of good books come out of it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, that's a shame - best wishes for Jim and everyone at Baen's Books.


----------



## chrispenycate (Jul 2, 2006)

Copied from the Baen site.

Jim Baen 1943-2006

We regret to inform you that publisher Jim Baen passed away on June 28th. He suffered a massive stroke on June 12, 2006 and never woke from it. Jim Baen was a founding partner of Baen Books, one of the largest independent publishers of popular fiction.* Since its inception in 1984, Baen evolved to be one of the leading publishers of science fiction and fantasy, and in recent years a leader in electronic publishing and the fight against encrypted books.* 

Jim Baen started his career in publishing in the complaints department of Ace Books. He moved on to Galaxy magazine in 1973, where his editorial acumen turned the magazine into one of the leading short story venues of the day. He returned to Ace under publisher Tom Doherty to run the science fiction line. When Doherty left to found Tor Books, Jim went with him and established its science fiction line, purchasing its first 170 titles. In 1984 a deal with Simon and Schuster/Pocket Books gave Jim a chance to found his own independent company. S&S has distributed Baen Books ever since. Recently, Baen Books has enjoyed a string of New York Times bestsellers by such authors as David Weber, John Ringo and Eric Flint.* Jim also personally worked with Jerry Pournelle, David Drake, Larry Niven, Charles Sheffield, Lois McMaster Bujold and many other authors who shaped the field of modern science fiction. In recent years Jim continued to develop a whole new generation of science fiction writers.

Jim Baen was a personal and vocal champion of unencrypted ebooks. The Baen Books Webscriptions program is a model in the field, and the discussion board at http://bar.baen.com, “Baen’s Bar,” is an active forum and thriving online community.* Jim’s piquant wit and incisive commentary will be sorely missed.

Jim is survived by two daughters, Jessica Baen, 29, and Katherine Baen, 14.

The surviving partners of Baen and his heirs intend to continue Jim’s legacy of innovative, independent publishing. Longtime Baen Books executive editor Toni Weisskopf will be acting publisher and direct day-to-day operation of the company. Remembrances of Jim’s life will be held at Tri-noc-Con in Raleigh, NC Saturday, July 22 and Lacon IV, the Worldcon, in Los Angeles, CA in August.

For a complete obituary please go to author David Drake’s website: www.david-drake.com

Toni Weisskopf and Dave suggest that people who wish to make a memorial donation purchase copies of THE WORLD TURNED UPSIDE DOWN and donate them to libraries or teenagers of their acquaintance. 

Remembrances of Jim's life will be held at Trinoc*Con in Raleigh, NC Saturday, July 22 and Lacon IV, the Worldcon, in Los Angeles, CA in August.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 2, 2006)

Sad news - best to Baen books continuing on with his legacy.


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you for passing on the sad news.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 2, 2006)

That is very saddening news indeed. It seems so empty to say "condolences" or "my best to", but I certainly mean both of these, to both his family and those who worked with him.


----------



## murphy (Jul 2, 2006)

David Drake's obit was a wonderful tribute and very moving.  I do like a lot of Baen's books, especially the David Weber, Lois Bujold, and David Drake (don't care much for his fantasies, though).


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 3, 2006)

Our condolances to the family.


----------

